# White Chocolate Apricot Scones



## kansasgirl (Oct 8, 2004)

This is a great recipe. Runninduo, the new 'Scone Queen' might really like it.

White Chocolate Apricot Scones
2 c AP flour
1/3 c Sugar 
2 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Salt 
1/4 c Unsalted butter, chilled 
1/2 c Heavy cream 
1 lg Egg 
1 1/2 ts Vanilla extract 
6 oz White chocolate, cut into 1/2 inch chunks
1 c Walnuts, toasted, chopped 
1 c Dried apricots, finely chopped 

Preheat oven to 375F
1.In a large bowl, stir together the flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt. Cut the butter into 1/2 inch cubes and distribute them over the flour mixture. 
2.With a pastry blender or fork, cut in the butter until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. 
3.In a small bowl, stir together the cream, egg, and vanilla. Add the cream mixture to the flour mixture and knead until combined. Knead in the white chocolate, walnuts, and apricots.
4.With lightly floured hands, pat the dough out on a floured work surface to a thickness of 5/8 inch. Cut circles (or hearts, diamonds) in the dough with a biscuit cutter. Gather the scraps of dough together and repeat till all the dough is used. 
5.Bake scones on ungreased baking sheet for 15-20 minutes, or until lightly browned on top. Transfer scones, after resting a minute on the baking sheet,  to wire rack to cool.


----------



## runninduo (Oct 8, 2004)

LOL.  Thanks, Kansasgirl!  

It's about time I started getting the "royal" treatment.

I actually have some white chocolate chips and pecans (figure i can substitute it for the walnuts.  but no apricots.  Oh wait.....i do have apricots......we bout a combo box of sunmaid dried fruits (for lunch boxes.  i bet a box or two would be enough.

Gotta finish the toffee ones first.  i often run out of counter space with all the stuff i make.


----------

